
An Annotated Docker Config for Front End Web Development - adg29
https://nystudio107.com/blog/an-annotated-docker-config-for-frontend-web-development
======
dancemethis
Practical, annotated examples like this are incredible for people with trouble
bridging the abstraction and concrete usage. I'm one such person, still being
a junior developer and having my own issues.

This is probably the first time I ever see an actual explanation of not only
the process, but how pieces connect, and what is going on. It's digestable for
people trying to figure things out. Docker would have clicked for me years ago
if something like this was available back then.

Now, if something akin to that were to ever be written about DevOps instead of
the usual flood of buzzwords, it would be groundbreaking for people who
weren't "born with the knowledge". It's easy to agree that the cycle inside
that usual ∞ is interesting, but nothing is ever said in the lines of "For
example, given you have a backend written in A, when you run X and Y it
represents this part of the DevOps cycle. When you have Jenkins configured to
get branch foo and run M and N, it represents this other part of the cycle".

